# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Du Lich Thái Lan, Du Lich Thailand Bangkok - pattaya (5 ngày / 4 đêm)

## dulichhanoi2

*THIÊN ĐƯỜNG DU LỊCH THAILAND:* *BANGKOK - PATTAYA*.*
(Thời gian: 5 ngày/ 4 đêm bằng máy bay)HanoiTours- Tel 04.3839.9999*Khởi Hành Tháng 7/2013 : 2,3,6,11,12,13,17,18,19,22,23,25,26,27,28,29 /7*
_Tham quan Thái Lan xứ*_*Chùa Vàng**_:vẫn thường nghe mọi người ca ngợi về cách làm du lịch của*_*Thái*_, nhưng quả thật, có tận mắt chứng kiến mới khâm phục chính phủ*_*Thái*_*về chiến dịch thu hút khách du lịch quốc tế. Trong đó, du khách Việt*Nam, Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc chiếm đa số, nhưng lượng khách từ các nước phương Tây cũng chiếm con số không nhỏ. Chẳng thế mà dân*_*Bangkok*_*vẫn tự hào rằng dân số ở thành phố này 10 triệu người nhưng trong đó du khách chiếm hơn 50%. Mỗi năm Thái Lan đón khoảng 11 triệu du khách._

*Ngày 1:***_Hà nội - Pattaya ( Ăn: Chiều)_

_Xe và Hướng dẫn viên*của*_*Ha Noi*Tours**_đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đưa ra sân bay*_*Nội Bài*_*đi*_*Băngkok*_. Đến sân bay*_*Bangkok*_, xe và HDV đón Quý khách đi thành phố*_*Pattaya -*_được mệnh danh là*_*Thành Phố Về Đêm* _trên đường ghé thăm*_*trại hổ Sriracha*_. Đến Pattaya, ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tối tự do dạo chơi tại khu phố "Walking Street" náo nhiệt kéo dài tới tận 03:00 sáng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.._

*Ngày 2:*Pattaya -*Đảo Coral*(Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*

_07h30:*Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách đi tàu cao tốc tham quan đảo*San Hô*(Coral island)_.*_, Đoàn có thể tham dự các trò chơi như: dù bay, lướt ván, lái Scooter trên mặt biển, thám hiểm dưới đáy biển…(Đoàn tự thanh toán cho các trò chơi).*_*Chiều*13h00*_: Đoàn tham quan Thảo cầm viên*_*Noong Nuch*_*xem các loài chim, thú biểu diễn, đặc biệt là tiết mục biểu diễn của voi (Elephant show), xem múa Thái, múa võ và các tục lệ cổ truyền khác của*_*Thái Lan*_. Quý khách đi thăm Trung tâm mua bán vàng bạc đá quý của*_*Pattaya*_.*Xem chương trình*_*Alcaza Show*_*của các ngôi sao*_*Pêđê*_*biểu diễn__.*__Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn*_*Pattaya Center Hotel**_hoặc tương đương tại thành phố biển*_*Pattaya.*

*_Ngày 3:__*Pattaya -*Bangkok*(Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)_

_Đoàn về*_*Bangkok*_, trên đường về xe đưa Quý khách đi tham quan*_*Vườn Bướm-*vườn thú lộ thiên Safariworld**_- xem biểu diễn nghệ thuật, các trò biểu diễn của khỉ, chim, cá heo... hoặc các màn trình diễn đặc sắc của các diễn viên đóng thế trong bộ phim 007. Xe tiếp tục đưa đoàn đi tham quan*_*trại Rắn*_. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, tự do dạo chơi & mua sắm tại khu chợ đêm lớn nhất Bangkok: Suan Lum Night Bazaar. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn._

*_Ngày 4:__*Bangkok*(Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)_
_Sau bữa*sáng tại khách sạn, Quý*khách*đi*tham quan*_*Chùa Phật Vàng**_(_*Wat Trai Mit*_) - ngôi chùa có bức tượng*_*Đức*Phật**_bằng vàng*đặc thật cao*_*3 m,*_*nặng_*5,5 tấn*_. Thăm*Cung*_*điện Hoàng gia Thái Lan*_,*_*Chùa Ngọc Phật*_, cửa hàng bán đồ da cao cấp_.*_Buổi chiều quý khách tự do mua sắm hàng hoá tại một số tổ hợp siêu thị lớn của*_*Bangkok*_*như:*_*ZEN PLAZA, PRATUNAM MARKET, Big C, MABOONKLONG - TOKYU, ROBINSON SILOM/RACHADA*_. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ dêm tại khách sạn_

*_Ngày 5:__**Bangkok*- Hà Nội. (Ăn: Sáng )_

_Sau__*__khi ăn sáng*tại khách sạn,*_*Quý khách*_**tự do mua sắm. Trả phòng lúc 12.00. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn ra sân bay*_*Suvanabhumi*_*về*_*Việt Nam*_. Đến sân bay*_*Nội Bài*_, xe Công ty*_*Ha Noi*Tours**_đón*_*Quý khách**_về điểm đón đoàn. Kết thúc chuyến đi._

*Giá trọn gói cho 1 khách: 7.925.000 VNĐ*

***_Ghi chú:__*_

_-***Giá của chương trình, chuyến bay & thời gian bay có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm cụ thể._

_-***Giá trên áp dụng cho đoàn từ*15 khách trở*lên_

*Bao gồm:*
_Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 3 sao (2 khách/ phòng)__Xe ô tô máy lạnh, chất lượng tốt đưa đón tại 2 nước Việt Nam và Thái Lan.__Các bữa ăn theo chương trình, bữa sáng ăn tự chọn__Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch.__Vé thắng cảnh vào cổng các điểm thăm quan trong hành trình…__Vé máy bay khứ hồi: HN//Bangkok//HN. (của Vietnam airlines hoặc của Thai airway..), Lệ phí sân bay hai nước, thuế hàng không, Phụ phí xăng dầu. Chợ nổi Thái Lan_*Không bao gồm:*
_Chi phí làm hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống, hành lý quá cước, tiền điện thoại, giặt là, vé tham gia các trò chơi tại đảo San Hô, vé tại vũ trường…_

----------

